# Suche Tutorial für Erstellung eines Autoreifens



## kaeos (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte dringend Tipps oder noch besser ein Tutorial, wie ich am besten einen Autoreifen in Photoshop erstellen kann.

Was ich genau suche, wäre eine Seitenansicht eines Reifens!

Grüsse Marius


----------



## Consti (21. November 2004)

Denke, dass das in PS relativ schwierig werden wird.
Wenn du aber ein 3D Programm wie z.B: Cinema4D oder 3DS Max nutzen würdest, könntest du den reifen schnell realisieren - und am Ende so drehen, wie du ihn brauchst.

Ein Tut für ein 3D Programm findest du hier:
http://www.knight42.org.uk/c4d/landrover/tyretut/tyretut1.php


----------



## kaeos (21. November 2004)

Dachte mir schon, dass das mit PS schwierig wird.
Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Grüsse, MArius


----------



## Frapet (21. November 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habs trotzdem mal versucht, mein Ergebniss ist zwar nicht sehr gut, aber ich habs ja nur mal auf die schnelle gemacht...   

Ich schreib dir die Anleitung per Mail wenn du willst.

Franz


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2004)

Sinn und Zweck des Reifens? Wenn ich einen Reifen brauche um ihn z.B. beim "tunen" von Daddy's Auto einzusetzen, dann ergoogle ich mich dir Dinger  Oder wenn es ein einfacher Reifen sein soll, schnapp dir 'ne Cam und fotografier einen. Auf beiden Wegen erhälst du ein sehr einfaches und dennoch weitaus realistischeres Ergebnis als wenn du Stunden damit verbringst es in PS selber zu machen. Ich wage auch zu behaupten, dass man das in einem 3D Programm nur schwierig perfekt machen kann [also das der Reifen realistische etc. ist]


----------



## ShadowMan (21. November 2004)

Würde dir auch zu einem Foto raten! Falls er nicht so realistisch sein soll kannst du ja ein Foto von einem Reifen machen und diesen in PS bearbeiten oder nachzeichnen.

Aber ausnahmsweise kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen da_Dj:
Ich denke schon das man einen Reifen in einem 3d-Programm richtig realistisch machen kann.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## kaeos (21. November 2004)

Naja ich hätte den Reifen für eine Homepage gebraucht, die ich designen möchte.
Fotografieren hatte ich zwar auch schon im Kopf, aber ich wollte so einen Hochglanz Reifen haben (wie in Prospekten).

Aber da bleibt mir wohl nix übrig, als meine PS Bibel aufzumachen und mal nachzuschauen wie ich so ein Ding aufpolier.

Der Kunde setzt zwar nicht so hohe Ansprüche, aber ich bin eben Perfektionist.   

Danke allen Leuten und guten Nabend,

Marius


----------



## da_Dj (22. November 2004)

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet es sei nicht möglich, nur dass es sehr schwierig wird ihn perfekt und absolut realitätsnah aussehen zu lassen.

kaeos ... du kannst dir auch mal http://www.digimods.co.uk anschauen, dort wird auch ausschliesslich am Rechner an Autos gewerkelt und natürlich werden auch die Reifen ausgewechselt, eventuell findest du da den einen oder anderen. Ansonsten gibt es dort auch eine Linkliste, ich schätze dort findest du hochauflösende Reifen die toll aussehen.


----------



## kaeos (23. November 2004)

Wahnsinn die Seite!

Da werde ich sicher fündig!

Vielen Dank!


----------

